# H:OOP Fire Prism&eldar bits W: Orks, SW



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have an OOP Eldar Fire PRism and bag of random bits that I would like to trade for Orks or Space Wolves but would prefer orks. Here is a picture of the current state it is in just need to reglue the main weapon and a bag of bits.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there! I have a mob or two with third ed boyz laying around. It is time they got themselves a warboss that acctualy put them into the fray. I could get myself and count them in the near future and get back to you. How does that sound?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> Hi there! I have a mob or two with third ed boyz laying around. It is time they got themselves a warboss that acctualy put them into the fray. I could get myself and count them in the near future and get back to you. How does that sound?



Sounds good to me let me know.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

You play orks for god sake! why not just have your boys loot the thing? Not to discourage you from trading it or anything.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

SwedeMarine said:


> You play orks for god sake! why not just have your boys loot the thing? Not to discourage you from trading it or anything.


For several reasons

1. I already have 6 looted vehicles that are just sitting on my shelf gathering dust since looted wagons suck. If the kill kannon had a 36 inch range I would have 3 in every list I played. I originally was going to make it a hoover tank with a bunch of grots holding it up with long poles but other than it being cool it would just sit on the shelf. I still have another fire prism sitting in my bits box so if I do decided to do it I still can. I still have an eldar war walker I am going to bash into a rokkit buggy so that is enough eldar stuff for me in my army. 

2. I want to build up my green tide so need more boyz

3 I already have 6 trukks and at most I only use two in a standard game. Right now I am all about the battlewagons and the fire prism is to small to be a battlewagon. 

4. THE MOST IMPORTANT reason I hate eldar. I hate them with a buring white hot passion. They are always buffed and never have the good stuff nerfed down. Plus all the eldar players I have played against always seem to be the asshole jerks that break rules and cry like little babies because my stupid orks smashed them into the ground. I know it is just those players I know several really awesome eldar players I just never seem to play them. I get all the jerk off thumb suckers.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

lol alright then fair enough


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll just leave this here as a suggestion of how to handle those players. I made this one to shine on a friend of mine who played an absolutely ruthless Eldar army full of Harlequins back in 2nd.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is my offer. 

A total of 20 boyz, 18 on sprue. I'll include all the arms, weapons and bases as they came. There is two heavy weapons and two powerklaws in the kit aswell. Still a deal?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> Here is my offer.
> 
> A total of 20 boyz, 18 on sprue. I'll include all the arms, weapons and bases as they came. There is two heavy weapons and two powerklaws in the kit aswell. Still a deal?


Yes, YEs YEs, YES,YES!!! Oh god yes. I have been trying to get my hands on these for a long time especially the heavy weapons and powerklaws. Send me your address since I deleted it from the miniture exchange.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You're welcome! I'll have your stuff in the mail by Sunday.


----------

